# Why not NOW?



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

I have looked and looked and can't seem to remember where I read it or if I even read it. lol But, I "read somewhere" that the NOW brand EOs are not good for soaping. Just wondering what you guys thought. Got a great deal on it so was thinking about trying it. Would it just not work so great in CP? Could it work better with hand milled or HP?? Just wondering opinions. Thanks


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Once you have been dealing in essential oils awhile, you will understand what a rip off they are to their consumers. They are buying essential oils in 33 gallon drums, mixing a few drams of one oil with another and selling them in little dram bottles at what it costs them for 2 or 3 pounds of the essential oils in bulk. 

Someone with math skills, how many drams are in a pound. That is their markup, that is usury and that is disgusting. Plus their single oils are cut, no way can you use any of my single essential oils that I purchase in bulk, straight on your body, so they are cut at least 50/50 if not more with a carrier oil, so perhaps even double the profit estimate they are making.

I am not saying profit is bad, I am saying usury is. Vicki


----------



## In it for the Bucks! (Mar 12, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat As I have some of those NOW products from previous projects, not soap related.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Eh.. I don't think I want to know, but I'll ask anyway... You think they are mixing Young Living oils with carrier? They claim they aren't, and that they are therapeutic grade - I don't remember the whole spill, but basically they aren't supposed to be adulterated through processing. We use them neat all the time... Have we been taken?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Yes, you have been taken... they are diluting them..


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Bummer


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

....and can you imagine the price cut they are getting for buying volume? Why are the prices charged to the public so high? Just think, you can pay $30 plus dollars for a .5 oz bottle of one of theirs and I just did the Lavender EO for $59.42 lb. Lets say you bought .5 oz of Abundance for $30.00 that would be end up being $960 per lb. I think you could say that is an inflated price! By the way, I NEVER cut mine, I send it out just like it comes to me.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

$65 for 2 fl oz of myrrh wholesale. ($38 at Camden Grey...). $85 for 1/2 oz Young Living. Incredible. I'm so happy to know I can get them so much cheaper, I just don't even care. :lol. I do like my YL toothpaste and deodorant.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

You can not stand to take a long whiff of lavender or peppermint. (I can't) The real deal is just too strong.

I believe therapeutic grade means it HAS been diluted so that it can be placed directly on to the skin. Straight EO's can NOT be placed directly on the skin. They need to be diluted with a carrier oil.


----------

